# The Great Instant Pay Panic of 2018



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!?? 

 Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I knew things were bad but never knew the extent to which they were with other drivers. Maybe I just didn't want to. I sympathize but this also shows that there will never be true solidarity among drivers. I have almost nothing in common with the guy or girl relying on Instapay just to put gas in their tank every shift aside from the sticker in the corner of the windshield. We might as well be on different planets. If you can't squirrel away a few bucks a week even for gas, what happens when something catastrophic happens?

I'm not a fan of blanket regulation but when a company is so consumed with avarice and power while exploiting the desperate, what is the best recourse? Idk. Who knew a driver payment bug/hack/ whatever would be so telling and paint such a bleak picture. It won't change anything though. Just add it to the pile with greyball, paying off hackers, stealing tech and corporate espionage, weak background checks, upfront pricing and surge, etc etc etc....


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, it's pretty sad how many drivers are literally living from trip to trip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

One day your great grandkids will ask where were you when 9/11 and the Uber instant pay problem happened.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I could care less about the instant pay. My complaint was that I could not instantly check the trips and ensure Uber paid correctly. I did not feel like keeping a notebook of all the trips, so I stuck with Lyft for the day.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

There would not have been a panic if Uber people would tip in cash just only 10% of the time.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Yeah, it's pretty sad how many drivers are literally living from trip to trip.


InstantPay doesn't mean that a person is living trip to trip. It also doesn't mean that you should question and criticize other people.

What amazes me is how many people whine and complain about how Uber and Lyft are stealing their money, but also insist that Uber and Lyft hold their precious money until "payday" like an average W2 ant.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> InstantPay doesn't mean that a person is living trip to trip. It also doesn't mean that you should question and criticize other people.
> 
> What amazes me is how many people whine and complain about how Uber and Lyft are stealing their money, but also insist that Uber and Lyft hold their precious money until "payday" like an average W2 ant.


Also, if you were to work at a Pizza place you get to go home with the tips that day. Instant pay is a way of getting daily money like the pizza places.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength

Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
For those who cant hold down a regular job
The old, disabled, etc
Minorities, immigrants

Uber is a light in the darkness for them...it is not meant to compete on wages etc with McDonalds

ubers not just for broke people but broken people


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength
> 
> Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
> For those who cant hold down a regular job
> ...


Watch it....don't be racist. Plenty of minorities can hold down regular jobs.


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

I like instant pay when it's free. Money is sitting in my bank making interest instead uber making interest.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> I could care less about the instant pay. My complaint was that I could not instantly check the trips and ensure Uber paid correctly. I did not feel like keeping a notebook of all the trips, so I stuck with Lyft for the day.


I been doing this 3+ years and it's not the first time they've had this processing glitch, though this is the first time I remember it spanning days. Because it's not my first rodeo, I know they always pay and though I like to check my progress too, they have never shorted me a nickel on a trip unless they miss a toll, and they've never beat me for one of those either.

I think a lot of drivers did what you did where I drive because uber surged more than usual all weekend while lyft prime time was really scarce. I had a great weekend, all Uber.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

jlong105 said:


> I could care less about the instant pay. My complaint was that I could not instantly check the trips and ensure Uber paid correctly. I did not feel like keeping a notebook of all the trips, so I stuck with Lyft for the day.


Yeah, I was more annoyed that I couldn't keep track of my earnings, so I didn't know how I was doing towards my daily goal.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> InstantPay doesn't mean that a person is living trip to trip.


I'd say for most it does. At least day to day. If the average ant had to float their gasoline expense for one week they'd be back at Walmart by week two.



Fozzie said:


> What amazes me is how many people insist that Uber and Lyft hold their precious money until "payday" like an average W2 ant.


You miss the point. It's nice that it's there and convenient as hell if you need the money now. My problem is with the people who need it now every day or even multiple times per day. These people are desperate and allow themselves to be exploited. They have no business being self employed. The existence of instant pay allows Uber to increase the supply of desperate and/or dumb drivers to exploit for their benefit. It's predatory.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

anteetr said:


> I'd say for most it does. At least day to day. If the average ant had to float their gasoline expense for one week they'd be back at Walmart by week two.
> 
> You miss the point. It's nice that it's there and convenient as hell if you need the money now. My problem is with the people who need it now every day or even multiple times per day. These people are desperate and allow themselves to be exploited. They have no business being self employed. The existence of instant pay allows Uber to increase the supply of desperate and/or dumb drivers to exploit for their benefit. It's predatory.


Regardless of circumstance, it's not our place to "save" other drivers from themselves, nor is it our job to dictate how they spend their earnings. People do this for so much more than just making ends meet, and to assume control of their finances because you rely on it for necessities is disingenuous.

I cash out everyday for Uber and Lyft. That I choose to spend $3-5 a week for immediate access to my money doesn't mean that I'm desperate and on the cusp of homelessness. Uber/Lyft make up less than 10% of my gross income, but to me, immediate access to my money ensures that my money is safe where I want it, and not pending somewhere that Uber/Lyft want it. One day when these money losers fold still holding your earnings, you'll understand why.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength
> 
> Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
> For those who cant hold down a regular job
> ...


Lmao...sad, that you that you feel emboldened enough to type this bullshit.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength
> 
> Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
> For those who cant hold down a regular job
> ...


Not sure if your post was poking fun of the situation.
Either way, you took a cheap shot at many people. Holy smokes.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Regardless of circumstance, it's not our place to "save" other drivers from themselves, nor is it our job to dictate how they spend their earnings. People do this for so much more than just making ends meet, and to assume control of their finances because you rely on it for necessities is disingenuous.
> 
> I cash out everyday for Uber and Lyft. That I choose to spend $3-5 a week for immediate access to my money doesn't mean that I'm desperate and on the cusp of homelessness. Uber/Lyft make up less than 10% of my gross income, but to me, immediate access to my money ensures that my money is safe where I want it, and not pending somewhere that Uber/Lyft want it. One day when these money losers fold still holding your earnings, you'll understand why.


It's one thing to have to do it because you *want *to because you're paranoid. I respect that. It's quite another because you *need *to because you're desperate. That person should quit fooling themselves and get a job.

The risk of U/L going **** up in any given week is minuscule. They both have years of cash on hand at current burn rates and I've already saved a weeks worth of earnings in instant pay fees over the last 3+ years by not using it. If and when they implode it will be one of the worst kept secrets of all time and hopefully I'll be done by then anyway.



polar2017 said:


> Not sure if your post was poking fun of the situation.
> Either way, you took a cheap shot at many people. Holy smokes.


Another member said something similar awhile back and I think this was poking fun at that poster directly.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dude, it wasn't just instant pay, it was the lack of updated ride counts and earnings.

I did a ride Sunday for 228 miles and was shorted $105.....took two days, two calls- two emails to actually get the money I was shorted out by an Uber mistake. (My post in stories)


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Uber should break in to payday loans and "driver shops" like back in the day of the mining company owning the town and the general store. They could even build housing!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> One day when these money losers fold still holding your earnings, you'll understand why.


Even if that day comes, it really won't be that bad. 
How much would you really lose?

Not a reason to live scared of that day coming.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Why is it hard to see that this is a high risk/fast money game? Kinda like playing bingo, except you always win, barely. Eventually people will catch on lol, takes time to work through a scam of this sorts.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> I could care less about the instant pay.


How much less? About half?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

rman954 said:


> They could even build housing!


Don't give em' any ideas. They'd just invest in these "driver apartments" and run commercials to make themselves look good.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Dude, it wasn't just instant pay, it was the lack of updated ride counts and earnings.


Yeah I had a couple of long trips and one where the guys apologized he had no cash and said he would tip in the app. 
It was frustrating not being to check to see if he did in fact tip.
He did. 


anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


The thing that blew me away is that so many people dont have a credit card with some available credit that they can use in an emergency.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I still wonder why anyone in a car newer then, whatever 2010 that they think is "their" car is doing this, I am only doing this until my car dies 2008 Altima lol, I see people in lexus, BMW, Infinitis with lyft and uber logos....really? Perhaps since I have a different perspective doing this when it was actually profitable in 2015 and bought the car for this very reason I have an outlook like I do...have to wonder, why would you want to be a faux cab driver in a nice car that YOU own at these rates. Hey, whatever works for you. In my mind you are ice skating up a hill but somehow people are doing it lol Instant pay is topic, sorry, do you instant pay from your lexus and BMW? haha


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don’t expect that idea to gain any traction though.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don't expect that idea to gain any traction though.


That is so anti now and bad for business...but great thought, sadly, we will move on to the morons for our income lol -uber


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don't expect that idea to gain any traction though.


That would never ever happen, but if it did it would be excellent for my bottom line. Less supply of drivers leading to higher prices and all.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> The thing that blew me away is that so many people dont have a credit card with some available credit that they can use in an emergency.


It has nothing to do with not having credit cards. This is just a handful of the cards in my purse. I have ~$80k in avail credit, I just prefer to use daily earnings from my debit card to pay for daily expenses.











Jay Dean said:


> I still wonder why anyone in a car newer then, whatever 2010 that they think is "their" car is doing this, I am only doing this until my car dies 2008 Altima lol,


Depends on the market you drive in. Here, the maximum age of a vehicle is 10 years, so a 2010 vehicle is only a bit over a year from disqualification.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The thing that blew me away is that so many people dont have a credit card with some available credit that they can use in an emergency.


It looks like a lot of people are living on a knife edge.

I think that, also, a lot of people exaggerated for effect; to put pressure on Uber. It reminds me of my father, who was a tightarse extraordinaire. Quite wealthy but would always claim total poverty so he'd never have to pay for anything.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I wonder how these people are safely maintaining their vehicles if they can't even afford to go one day/shift without being instantly paid.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> It has nothing to do with not having credit cards. This is just a handful of the cards in my purse. I have ~$80k in avail credit, I just prefer to use daily earnings from my debit card to pay for daily expenses.
> View attachment 260602
> 
> Lol
> ...


I do live In silicon hills Austin which is a San Francisco outreach program lol so much more lax but we also have our homeless shipped here from other cities in Texas and even US we have a zillion hot women and a zillion homeless you go to San Antonio there is zero homeless and a few hot women lol now that you said 2010 is standard I'm starting to feel more like a dumbass lol


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lots of fake cancellations happening, to collect extra money. This will eventually catch up. Would not be surprised if some lawyer gets a huge lawsuit going against uber, for fake cancellation by drivers . Mtg payments ,
Rent, and auto payment wipes out 
Most of the cash. I am seeing 300,000 Houses 
Rented out for 1400/1600dollars /month.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Adam Ruin's Everything, should do a show on ride share. Wonder if he would hire me as a consultant.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> It has nothing to do with not having credit cards. .


Sure it does. People were saying they didn't have money to put gas since they couldn't cash out. 
Did you miss all 235 of those posts?



Fozzie said:


> I just prefer to use daily earnings from my debit card to pay for daily expenses.
> .


So does everyone. 
I clearly said for emergencies.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

anteetr said:


> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


Can we stop with this nonsense judging of drivers? Please?

Some people are driving rideshare exactly for the reason of being in financial hardship and you have no idea why they are in that hardship.. medical debt, taking care of elderly family members or being a single parent.. so just stop, it's a terrible look.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


the reason I tap out frequently is because I don't trust uber to hold my money.
I think they'll go belly up some day; with no warning. 
I have done this before as an independent contractor, and you loose.
If they go out with some of my money, it wont be much.

But, hey, you're overall premise .. Uber is a loser ... I agree. 
WalMart has a great program, they pay well and they promote from within whenever possible.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

start out by saying I use the instant only so I can do my budget Monday am. ots worth it..many year I did it on wed.
my van I budget over at $300 fuel car washes wawa..pa lottery.haha..but at $60 a tank and 15 mpg..that's a good #. unless I do 6 days. the 300 will be gone.
I dont hate uber. but Its the worst company I ever worked for.
I never been short 1 dime... in over 12k trips. they always pay.
regarding the cash daily payouts.
I believe they created so small low pay jobs. that guys are addicted to being paid daily. because of lack of pay..
I feel some guys a certain % say 30% full time drivers dont know how to really earn and earn less than $500 a week net


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I just got $1.00 an hour Raise delivering pizza . . .
I get paid every 2 weeks . . .
Plenty of TIPS though.

Pizza


columbuscatlady said:


> Also, if you were to work at a Pizza place you get to go home with the tips that day. Instant pay is a way of getting daily money like the pizza places.


 Beats Uber in every way shape & form.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's crazy how some people think it's morally wrong to get your money now instead of in a week, especially when it's free to cash out to your gobank card.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber


emdeplam said:


> This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength
> 
> Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
> For those who cant hold down a regular job
> ...


 Sure does " Break" people.
Their Hearts
Their Minds
Their Dreams

Yet


anteetr said:


> It's one thing to have to do it because you *want *to because you're paranoid. I respect that. It's quite another because you *need *to because you're desperate. That person should quit fooling themselves and get a job.
> 
> The risk of U/L going **** up in any given week is minuscule. They both have years of cash on hand at current burn rates and I've already saved a weeks worth of earnings in instant pay fees over the last 3+ years by not using it. If and when they implode it will be one of the worst kept secrets of all time and hopefully I'll be done by then anyway.
> 
> Another member said something similar awhile back and I think this was poking fun at that poster directly.


 Yet the risk of BASELESS DEACTIVATION
Is Larger than the Force of Gravity !

Soon


Fozzie said:


> It has nothing to do with not having credit cards. This is just a handful of the cards in my purse. I have ~$80k in avail credit, I just prefer to use daily earnings from my debit card to pay for daily expenses.
> View attachment 260602
> 
> 
> Depends on the market you drive in. Here, the maximum age of a vehicle is 10 years, so a 2010 vehicle is only a bit over a year from disqualification.


You can have $80 k in Debt !


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> It has nothing to do with not having credit cards. This is just a handful of the cards in my purse. I have ~$80k in avail credit, I just prefer to use daily earnings from my debit card to pay for daily expenses.
> View attachment 260602
> 
> 
> Depends on the market you drive in. Here, the maximum age of a vehicle is 10 years, so a 2010 vehicle is only a bit over a year from disqualification.


Am I blind or is there no AMEX in that stack?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Who cares what other drivers do if it doesnt directly impact me or you?
Nothing is going to change, best to just accept the reality of it. The best advice i have heard is "If you dont like it, you can get the f out." 
I try and remember this advice when I find myself getting too *****y. Keeps it in check. 

Focus on bringing yourself up, instead of putting others down. Im pretty sure they dont want or need any of our sorrow for them. You have to admire that about ants. In the worst circumstances, they push through. A quality not so common for well fed folks. You dont have to like them, just pretend you respect them if nothing else. You can also thank them for taking all the rides you rejected. We are all apart of this, regardless of our similarities or differences.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Okay its about $25o.00 an ounce for some good weed out here. Now that being said If your average driver smokes about a an eighth a day that means that your habit is about $25.00 $30.00 a day. Now if you drive about 8 hours a day you might average around $100.00 a day and maybe have to spend about $20.00 of gas in a day. Now lets not forget the average price of one fast food meal ( a combo) is about $12.00 per meal and if you're really serious about driving then well you might have to get two meals a day, so maybe $24.00 in food alone plus Ooh $24.oo in weed, minus the $25.00 in gas and then your average driver is left with less then a quarter of their earnings for the day. So then you have to pay rent which is about $1200 a month for the average 600 sq ft studio apartment and $120 in car insurance. Wow see you need that instant pay or you cant get wasted so you don't have to deal with the crappy passengers all day.

So some people need instant pay.

Now if you have a meth, or coke problem, well then you might be a long haul trucker, and you get paid more and as Bob Saget said in half baked.......


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don't expect that idea to gain any traction though.


Yeah that would be awesome.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Can we stop with this nonsense judging of drivers? Please?


Sharp post!


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have the Uber debit card from GoBank...I know total Uber noob. I love flashing that high class black Uber card everywhere including Aldi, McDonald’s, Gas pump, and wal-mart. Not to mention it has an awesome $100 backup feature in case I haven’t made enough for Gas or food during the week driving around drunk college kids at $3.00 min fare. So instant pay is down... “swipes Uber black card.” What can I say? No worries from uptown, I’m killing it with Uber black card.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

did night time 2nd job pizza family owned 7 hours 5 night week . football season . 13 hours double. not only did I get food. avg miles 7 hours 50 Sunday 100 avg stops per week 350 money was uber black money.. because u did not work hard.
never worry car... gas nt $15... never worry being sued...every time u go to a pizza place and see a driver with 5 stops leaving that $15 in 30 mins or less. plus del.. fee plus house pay


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don't expect that idea to gain any traction though.


omg
best post ever. 
you're probably dead on balls accurate.



Cableguynoe said:


> The thing that blew me away is that so many people dont have a credit card with some available credit that they can use in an emergency.


some people have no self control. some people max their cards out til they get cut off.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I knew things were bad but never knew the extent to which they were with other drivers. Maybe I just didn't want to. I sympathize but this also shows that there will never be true solidarity among drivers. I have almost nothing in common with the guy or girl relying on Instapay just to put gas in their tank every shift aside from the sticker in the corner of the windshield. We might as well be on different planets. If you can't squirrel away a few bucks a week even for gas, what happens when something catastrophic happens?
> 
> I'm not a fan of blanket regulation but when a company is so consumed with avarice and power while exploiting the desperate, what is the best recourse? Idk. Who knew a driver payment bug/hack/ whatever would be so telling and paint such a bleak picture. It won't change anything though. Just add it to the pile with greyball, paying off hackers, stealing tech and corporate espionage, weak background checks, upfront pricing and surge, etc etc etc....


Dude, some are literally using rideshare earnings to pay for bread, milk and other necessities just to survive. "Squirreling away" dollars is a luxury some don't have since they're counting pennies in the hope of collecting a dollar.


----------



## Warm-n-toasty (Jul 11, 2017)

Why assume everyone is irresponsible? When I met my spouse she was on the hook for her ex’s heart surgery and hospitalization.. almost $100,000 in debt!! No car loans no home loans, no credit cards would sign her. 

One of the comments I read was from a single mom just trying to feed her kid. If your life is that on the edge.. well that is probably why you resorted to driving Uber in the first place.. desperation. She’s doing what she has to do to provide. No shame in that.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

stevenh1975 said:


> I like instant pay when it's free. Money is sitting in my bank making interest instead uber making interest.


It is not making interest in a bank account.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I only started using instant pay around a year ago, and now I cash out after every single shift.. 
not because I’m dependent upon it, but because I have zero trust for either of these companies and am 100% certain that one of these days the cash flow is going to run out. I’m not going to be left holding the empty bag when that happens. Couple hundred bucks? Whatever. Couple thousand? Hell no.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Im neutral on this one.

To summarize, instapay to drivers can be:

Temporary just to get back on their feet.
Permanently, because they're living beyond their means.
Paranoid Uber is holding their money.
Concerns earnings weren't being tallied.
Drivers who think discussing this is judgemental...
Criticism can be taken as an insult or a challenge for someone to better himself. Permanently living paycheck to paycheck is a dangerous position to be in and deserves discussion! What are these people going to do if there is a real disaster or crisis?

I wouldn't say instapay is a way uber exploits drivers, instapay is a tool where it can help drivers who need it, but is still a tool that can be misused.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

This wasn't an auto pay issue, the auto pay feature was a byproduct of it.

This was an issue of not knowing how much we got paid, because we can't trust Uber to pay is fairly, especially in the markets where Uber rolled out that dollar amount surge instead of the multiplier. But beyond that topic, Uber's app has been known to not track your route, or track it but not count the miles.

I've had countless trips where I was paid time only or paid an estimate. I've had trips where the points are correct but the route is a diagonal line and not a jagged like following the route taken.

The whole thing about people cashing out for gas is bullshit.

Idk why no one has posted that and people think this really was an issue with autopay. I'll admit to using autopay but that's to get ahead on my bills and other obligations but that's because I rather have the small reserve for emergencies than using all I have and then cashing out as a true emergency. For some reason, when you have no money, it feels that it takes forever to get back to having a rainy day fund, even if it's a small one. I could go back to weekly payments but the stress on the last 2 days or so before payday is unneeded. But again, this is because I'm using Uber as a way to deal with situations I need to take care of so I can move on.



DexNex said:


> I wonder how these people are safely maintaining their vehicles if they can't even afford to go one day/shift without being instantly paid.


You only put gas in a car. What's oil? I thought tires last the lifetime of the car.

Seriously though people don't realize that a car has to be maintained until it's too late


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

FXService said:


> Am I blind or is there no AMEX in that stack?


Looking at it, there was no AMEX in the stack that I could hold in that hand. No.

I do, however, have one.

OMG I need coffee before dealing with this forum first thing in the morning. LOL


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> InstantPay doesn't mean that a person is living trip to trip. It also doesn't mean that you should question and criticize other people.
> 
> What amazes me is how many people whine and complain about how Uber and Lyft are stealing their money, but also insist that Uber and Lyft hold their precious money until "payday" like an average W2 ant.


They make far more with instant pay fees than they do "holding your money" for a few days. If you cashed out 3 times a day they would love you.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, I’m living day to day. I rely on Instant Pay. How did I get here? Well I was fired from my job at the end of August (which is a whole story of itself). I got my final paycheck and the entire thing went to pay the rent. Mind you, I was already behind $$ wise because I had to take a few unpaid days off due to a training. 

So now I’m driving to continue to be able to pay my bills and buy food/necessities. Sadly, during the 9 months I was employed again, I wasn’t able to build up a savings because of bills, student loans, and supervision fees. 

So yes, I rely on Instant Pay to make sure I meet deadlines. Would I like to get to the point that I have everything in order? Hell yeah. I don’t like living like this. It’s a work in progress.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


Well not everyone has money just sitting around from their trust fund that mommy and daddy gave them. Not everyone is born with a silver spoon stuck up their ass.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Ezridax said:


> Yeah, I'm living day to day. I rely on Instant Pay. How did I get here? Well I was fired from my job at the end of August (which is a whole story of itself). I got my final paycheck and the entire thing went to pay the rent. Mind you, I was already behind $$ wise because I had to take a few unpaid days off due to a training.
> 
> So now I'm driving to continue to be able to pay my bills and buy food/necessities. Sadly, during the 9 months I was employed again, I wasn't able to build up a savings because of bills, student loans, and supervision fees.
> 
> So yes, I rely on Instant Pay to make sure I meet deadlines. Would I like to get to the point that I have everything in order? Hell yeah. I don't like living like this. It's a work in progress.


Hope things get better for you. Your job made made you do days of unpaid training and then fired you? What are supervision fees?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The instant pay Fiasco points to a larger more systemic problem. Some people are finding it very difficult to get by. Driving for Uber is not someone’s first choice for employment it’s an act of Neccesity or desperation. Uber preys on the downtrodden and I am not going to condemn those who have fallen between the cracks.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Hope things get better for you. Your job made made you do days of unpaid training and then fired you? What are supervision fees?


I am a counselor intern so I have to have a supervisor monitor my hours. So I pay $200 a month to have a supervisor. A supervisor at a job isn't good enough because they have to be a board approved supervisor. I had just switched to a board approved supervisor at my job when I got fired, and now I lose the 100 or so hours I earned towards my 3000 hour internship. Which is why I had an outside supervisor in the first place... too many stories of supervisors at jobs holding hours to make sure you stay...

And I didn't get fired because of the unpaid leave. I got fired because during a different training, the instructor got offended because I asked about the research (she took it as challenging her knowledge) because I remembered reading something different. Sadly, they did not talk to the other people in the training afterwards who told me I was not rude/disrespectful as they claimed, but the instructor was. Oh well.

I just need about 2700 hours of supervised clinical practice and then I can start a private practice.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> One day when these money losers fold still holding your earnings, you'll understand why.


If Uber did go belly-up I would gladly forego any weekly money owed to me in exchange for the opportunity to piss on Uber's grave.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> If Uber did go belly-up I would gladly forego any weekly money owed to me in exchange for the opportunity to piss on Uber's grave.


You do that. I prefer money.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you #uberpaygate2018!

I banked $1500, Friday - Sunday. It’s been a long time since i didn’t have to compete with ants. 

Bottom line this show how many people depend on Uber income. The desperation is real. Just like instant rides they rely on instant pay. And the excuse of not seeing the trips processing is a justification of how desperate people really are. Or is it they are entitled and lazy and felt that Uber should never have issues. 

It was easy. I took a screenshot of every waybill (most drivers have no clue what that is or serves) and reconciled as the trips showed up. Amazingly, I was payed for every mile and minute I drove.


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

It went beyond ability to cash out. Each trip would not process. Drivers would take long trips and not know what they made. There was concern that whatever glitch prevented trips from processing would escalate to not getting paid....AT ALL. Could drivers REALLY be certain that this glitch would accurately account for all trips on payday? There is a deep-rooted mistrust of this company.

I decided to drive all weekend. Despite many long trips and helping PAX with luggage, I did not receive a single tip. This is HIGHLY abnormal for me. Conclusion. The glitch prevented PAX from tipping at all. In a small way, the issue DID prevent me from getting paid, even is it just robbed me of tips .


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Well not everyone has money just sitting around from their trust fund that mommy and daddy gave them. Not everyone is born with a silver spoon stuck up their ass.


Indeed. Not only do I not have a trust fund, Not a member of the lucky sperm club either.

Squirrrel away $100 a week for 10 weeks and you have enough to money in the bank to fund your weekly operating expenses and most car related emergencies with cash. Do it for 20 more and you can handle all of them up to and including car replacement with cash.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

henrygates said:


> They make far more with instant pay fees than they do "holding your money" for a few days. If you cashed out 3 times a day they would love you.


If they cared that much about 50 cents, they'd treat their drivers a lot better to encourage us to keep taking trips. They make anywhere from $50-$150 a day off of my earnings. Do you really think that they care as much about the cash out fee?



anteetr said:


> Indeed. Not only do I not have a trust fund, Not a member of the lucky sperm club either.


I don't think you'll find many UP members who meet those criteria.



anteetr said:


> Squirrrel away $100 a week for 10 weeks and you have enough to money in the bank to fund your weekly operating expenses and most car related emergencies with cash. Do it for 20 more and you can handle all of them up to and including car replacement with cash.


Solid advice.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Looking at it, there was no AMEX in the stack that I could hold in that hand. No.
> 
> I do, however, have one.
> 
> OMG I need coffee before dealing with this forum first thing in the morning. LOL


Coffee is like the best thing ever.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


That explains why some drivers accept pool/shared!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

M138 said:


> Despite many long trips and helping PAX with luggage, I did not receive a single tip. This is HIGHLY abnormal for me. Conclusion. The glitch prevented PAX from tipping at all. In a small way, the issue DID prevent me from getting paid, even is it just robbed me of tips .


I received the same average tips I always do, around 15% of my fares in app. Uber did not steal my tips and I doubt they decided "Hey lets just take M138 tips but no one else's!"


----------



## Dickie Duncan (Nov 21, 2017)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


30 years experience in real estate. Every house I sold I left closing with a check in hand. If you are not being paid upon completion of a job you are not an independent contractor. You are an employee.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


My sentiments exactly. People today don't plan....it's make it then spend it.


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I received the same average tips I always do, around 15% of my fares in app. Uber did not steal my tips and I doubt they decided "Hey lets just take M138 tips but no one else's!"


Reading comprehension. It's essential. No one accused Uber of stealing anything. The accusation was PAX could not tip due to technical difficulties.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

if you are living "ride to ride" you have some serious issues. its funny how people were blowing up uber's twitter account saying that they were stuck as gas stations because they had no money. if you dont even have 20$ as backup money to put gas in your car. you have some serious money problems and you need to get some help and y0u should have someone else manage your money for you.. my god.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Dickie Duncan said:


> 30 years experience in real estate. Every house I sold I left closing with a check in hand. If you are not being paid upon completion of a job you are not an independent contractor. You are an employee.


I've sold RE too. The check at settlement is made out to the office and you get your cut within a week.

I've done other lines of contracting too and it's perfectly normal to have to wait 15-30 days for your check.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Guess Empathy’s out. Charitable-Compassion? To those who were in need of the instant pay option to cover daily expenses. Take heed of the advice about saving hundreds of dollars a week. And remember if you can’t afford Bread you can always Eat Cake.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

M138 said:


> Reading comprehension. It's essential. No one accused Uber of stealing anything. The accusation was PAX could not tip due to technical difficulties.


I got more tips than average so the tip function was definitely working.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Guess Empathy's out. Charitable-Compassion? To those who were in need of the instant pay option to cover daily expenses. Take heed of the advice about saving hundreds of dollars a week. And remember if you can't afford Bread you can always Eat Cake.


I actually do have empathy for the people who got screwed. It sucks that they get preyed upon by an evil company that knows better and allows them to screw themselves anyway and sadly for most, Uber is not their first rodeo with that. Seems to be Corporate America's MO these days. Until this weekend I never noticed how predatory it is and it hit me like a ton of bricks. I never saw an ulterior motive behind instant pay till then. Most of those who were screwed by instant pay being out a couple of days would be better off with a regular job.

The advice was actually $100 per week, not hundreds. If you do this for a living and are serious about it that should be no more than 15% of your gross income. Depending on your market (and yours would be one of them, I would know since I drive there too) it should be less than 10%. If you can't save some of your revenues for inevitable expenses you have no business being in business. And that's ok. Most people aren't cut out for self employment.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don't expect that idea to gain any traction though.


Great idea!



El Janitor said:


> Okay its about $25o.00 an ounce for some good weed out here. Now that being said If your average driver smokes about a an eighth a day that means that your habit is about $25.00 $30.00 a day. Now if you drive about 8 hours a day you might average around $100.00 a day and maybe have to spend about $20.00 of gas in a day. Now lets not forget the average price of one fast food meal ( a combo) is about $12.00 per meal and if you're really serious about driving then well you might have to get two meals a day, so maybe $24.00 in food alone plus Ooh $24.oo in weed, minus the $25.00 in gas and then your average driver is left with less then a quarter of their earnings for the day. So then you have to pay rent which is about $1200 a month for the average 600 sq ft studio apartment and $120 in car insurance. Wow see you need that instant pay or you cant get wasted so you don't have to deal with the crappy passengers all day.
> 
> So some people need instant pay.
> 
> Now if you have a meth, or coke problem, well then you might be a long haul trucker, and you get paid more and as Bob Saget said in half baked.......


I know you're joking, but sadly this is the actual way of life for many drivers.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Dude, some are literally using rideshare earnings to pay for bread, milk and other necessities just to survive. "Squirreling away" dollars is a luxury some don't have since they're counting pennies in the hope of collecting a dollar.


I get that this is actually a life-line to many (more than I ever expected as I wrote), but I think the real question anteetr was getting at is should it be. It might have gotten lost in the weeds of this thread, but I think most people are not judging these drivers but rather the company exploiting their situation. And please don't take my opinion from a patronizing standpoint as if I presume to know what is best for these drivers. To me, it is rather a huge safety issue for riders as well as other people like pedestrians and drivers on the roads. Would you, as a rider, be comfortable riding in an Uber where the driver was _so_ broke and desperate that they were forced to ignore basic, even critical, maintenance to their vehicle? That's how I feel about this whole thing anyway. It is just a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

I try to let my money build up, for my mortgage. But unlike jobs like McDonald's, we supply everything. We supply the cars, the gas, clothing, lunch, phone, etc. everything's our expense. If I do use instant pay, it's mainly so I don't use a credit card. But at uberx rates, there is no padding. The rates should be doubled at a minimum 


rman954 said:


> Uber should break in to payday loans and "driver shops" like back in the day of the mining company owning the town and the general store. They could even build housing!


I live in Uberville lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

M138 said:


> Reading comprehension. It's essential. No one accused Uber of stealing anything. The accusation was PAX could not tip due to technical difficulties.





M138 said:


> robbed me of tips .


Your exact words which means you are accusing Uber of stealing your tips. Seems like I have perfectly fine reading comprehension, whether they "stole" your tips by literally not giving it to you or preventing pax from tipping, you implied robbery by Uber.

Yet somehow they tipped me? The technical difficulty was nationwide.



goneubering said:


> I got more tips than average so the tip function was definitely working.


And tipped him?


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I just got $1.00 an hour Raise delivering pizza . . .
> I get paid every 2 weeks . . .
> Plenty of TIPS though.
> 
> ...


Not for me. I hated folding boxes and mopping the floor when it was slow.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I get that this is actually a life-line to many (more than I ever expected as I wrote), but I think the real question anteetr was getting at is should it be. It might have gotten lost in the weeds of this thread, but I think most people are not judging these drivers but rather the company exploiting their situation. And please don't take my opinion from a patronizing standpoint as if I presume to know what is best for these drivers. To me, it is rather a huge safety issue for riders as well as other people like pedestrians and drivers on the roads. Would you, as a rider, be comfortable riding in an Uber where the driver was _so_ broke and desperate that they were forced to ignore basic, even critical, maintenance to their vehicle? That's how I feel about this whole thing anyway. It is just a sad state of affairs.


Just because I am broke does not mean I'm ignoring maintenance on my vehicle. I'm broke not stupid. But if I know something is coming up, (example my oil change is due next month most likely) I will get that money. I may have to use Instapay to get it, but I will get it. If shit hits the fan and something breaks, I am fortunate enough to have parents who love me and will lend me money to fix it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I just got $1.00 an hour Raise delivering pizza . . .
> I get paid every 2 weeks . . .
> Plenty of TIPS though.
> 
> ...


You ever read this? https://www.npr.org/2005/05/16/4651531/be-cool-to-the-pizza-dude

I always liked that piece, its not complex but spot on.

Nobody would EVER write something awesome like this for Uber drivers haha hell no.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

It appears to be down again.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


You do realize a lot of drivers like to cash out for many reasons. Cashing out on fridays for play money for the weekend is a popular one. I like to cash out because I have a certain corporation that likes to steal my money from my bank.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


This will sound silly, but I honestly think that the instant pay is used the same way people buy lotto tickets, clicking a button and getting paid is "fun" for people, it is fun when I do it, doesn't mean I do it but when I do do it, it is fun. So..I think people are doing it as a fun thing as well, not just because they are terrible with money lol One thought I had is...if paypal can send money for free, does it really cost .50 cents for some other company to do it LOL


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> You do realize a lot of drivers like to cash out for many reasons. Cashing out on fridays for play money for the weekend is a popular one. I like to cash out because I have a certain corporation that likes to steal my money from my bank.


Of course I do. There's a difference between using it because it's convenient for whatever reason and needing it (several times) every day because you'll starve otherwise. One is not being exploited, the other is.

There's gotta be a way for you to stop the theft. I would think that corp can't take your money without your authorization unless they have a court order allowing them to do so.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

InstaPay is such a gift. Look at the terms between other common business partners net 30....60...or even 90


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

anteetr said:


> Of course I do. There's a difference between using it because it's convenient for whatever reason and needing it (several times) every day because you'll starve otherwise. One is not being exploited, the other is.
> 
> There's gotta be a way for you to stop the theft. I would think that corp can't take your money without your authorization unless they have a court order allowing them to do so.


Unfortunately it was a court ordered. I wasn't even notified by bank that my funds were stolen. I now only hold under $200 in my bank or less at all times.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Love the thread title.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Love the thread title.


It's a true story!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So we have a 5 minute wait period for riders to come to car and we have a 50 cent MONEY now option after rides...Got to love the rideshare world


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm poor enough that I can't spare the 50 cents to cash out.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> I'm poor enough that I can't spare the 50 cents to cash out.


Hahahah he is just playing readers, but seriously it is because of drivers like you that we hit 5 billion rides, and our new app is proud and unique ready for another 10 billion, thank you partner(s) - Uber

Btw if you go out on The town, be sure to ride a "jump" bike or a "jump"scooter instead of using Uber car sharing, Uber on - Uber


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Hahahah he is just playing readers, but seriously it is because of drivers like you that we hit 5 billion rides, and our new app is proud and unique ready for another 10 billion, thank you partner(s) - Uber
> 
> Btw if you go out o. The town, be sure to ride a "jump" bike or a "jump"scooter instead of using Uber car sharing, Uber on - Uber


Is that a statement, compliment, a joke or an insult? I honestly don't think it is wise to waste money cashing out several times a day. I never cash out.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> Is that a statement, compliment, a joke or an insult? I honestly don't think it is wise to waste money cashing out several times a day. I never cash out.


Just humor man playing as a Uber rep and feeling your pain brother


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

stevenh1975 said:


> I like instant pay when it's free. Money is sitting in my bank making interest instead uber making interest.


Yeah, the $.03 interest that $180 is making in your account is life-changing money, right?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Okay its about $25o.00 an ounce for some good weed out here. Now that being said If your average driver smokes about a an eighth a day that means that your habit is about $25.00 $30.00 a day. Now if you drive about 8 hours a day you might average around $100.00 a day and maybe have to spend about $20.00 of gas in a day. Now lets not forget the average price of one fast food meal ( a combo) is about $12.00 per meal and if you're really serious about driving then well you might have to get two meals a day, so maybe $24.00 in food alone plus Ooh $24.oo in weed, minus the $25.00 in gas and then your average driver is left with less then a quarter of their earnings for the day. So then you have to pay rent which is about $1200 a month for the average 600 sq ft studio apartment and $120 in car insurance. Wow see you need that instant pay or you cant get wasted so you don't have to deal with the crappy passengers all day.
> 
> So some people need instant pay.
> 
> Now if you have a meth, or coke problem, well then you might be a long haul trucker, and you get paid more and as Bob Saget said in half baked.......


The gas is a given, the cost of food could be cut way back......but I know some serious stoners and an eighth a day is ridiculous.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

I can look back and say I was there, and there was so much boohooing and crying.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Your exact words which means you are accusing Uber of stealing your tips. Seems like I have perfectly fine reading comprehension, whether they "stole" your tips by literally not giving it to you or preventing pax from tipping, you implied robbery by Uber.
> 
> Yet somehow they tipped me? The technical difficulty was nationwide.
> 
> And tipped him?


I am still waiting on mine.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

This thread only shows why I cant relate to any other drivers out there. Some of statements are coming from real douchbags with a chip on their shoulders. People quick to throw stones and judge others when they are coming from the same tread.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

Well boohoo.


----------



## ChargeMyPhone (Sep 15, 2018)

Who are you to judge? You're so condescending yet you never know what hardship the next person has faced. Maybe getting a job right away isn't an option for everybody. 
One day you might find yourself in need. Based on your statement, you can't even quit yet.
Keep tearing down people who need it more than you do, though. Karma always comes back around.



anteetr said:


> It's one thing to have to do it because you *want *to because you're paranoid. I respect that. It's quite another because you *need *to because you're desperate. That person should quit fooling themselves and get a job.
> 
> The risk of U/L going **** up in any given week is minuscule. They both have years of cash on hand at current burn rates and I've already saved a weeks worth of earnings in instant pay fees over the last 3+ years by not using it. If and when they implode it will be one of the worst kept secrets of all time and hopefully I'll be done by then anyway.
> 
> Another member said something similar awhile back and I think this was poking fun at that poster directly.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


So instant pay causes Uber to pay used dog food? It pays used dog food yet you are able to save money for unforseen Uber **** ups?



1.5xorbust said:


> Personally I would prefer that Uber only pay us once a month. It would help reduce the ant population significantly. I don't expect that idea to gain any traction though.


So when you started driving for Uber you would have waited a month to get paid? If you could afford to wait a month to get paid I don't understand why you would do this? Hobby? Lurker? Perv?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I would go monthly if it thinned drivers 50% and had real philly surges


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Not everyone is desperate to get paid. I do this part time for 15-20 hours per week. Yes in answer to your last three questions.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Not everyone is desperate to get paid. I do this part time for 15-20 hours per week. Yes in answer to your last three questions.


The question was, would you have started if you had to wait a month?



bobby747 said:


> I would go monthly if it thinned drivers 50% and had real philly surges


The question was would you have started if you had to wait a month? Not, do you believe you should be the only Uber driver on the road hahaha



Drivesforfree said:


> The question was, would you have started if you had to wait a month?
> 
> The question was would you have started if you had to wait a month? Not, do you believe you should be the only Uber driver on the road hahaha


It seriously creeps me out that all these rich people want to drive for Uber. I will never be an Uber rider


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> The question was, would you have started if you had to wait a month?
> 
> The question was would you have started if you had to wait a month? Not, do you believe you should be the only Uber driver on the road hahaha
> 
> It seriously creeps me out that all these rich people want to drive for Uber. I will never be an Uber rider


Yes.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yes.


Yep ur stupid


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> Yep ur stupid


You're the one who drives for free.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

While it is true that some jobs do not pay out until about a month has gone by, and I have done those and other jobs that took even longer to make a profit, I don't think I would work for Uber if it took a month before getting any money just because of having to buy all of that gas.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> You're the one who drives for free.


Apparently you are too. *****ing about too many drivers and people that can't save their money properly in the same. What does it matter to you if there are too many drivers? You can afford to put gas in to make an extra 5$ right?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> Apparently you are too. *****ing about too many drivers and people that can't save their money properly in the same. What does it matter to you if there are too many drivers? You can afford to put gas in to make an extra 5$ right?


I can assure you that I don't drive for free. You might be better suited for a full time position at McDonald's.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> So instant pay causes Uber to pay used dog food? It pays used dog food yet you are able to save money for unforseen Uber &%[email protected]!* ups?


It does. Base rate in nearly all markets is shit money. Instant pay allows Uber to increase the supply of drivers. Drivers that have to cash out (multiple times) every day in order to have the funding to continue to operate would not be on the road without it. I would think they also tend to be much more desperate and exploitable than average. Both the increase in driver supply and the average level of driver desperation kill surge.

This job paid much better 3 years ago than it does now because there was much more surge around. I make money in spite of this because I know my stuff, have a lot of experience, and am lucky enough to be in an excellent market for profitable rides. I can save it because I'm fairly disciplined and pretty good with money.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I can assure you that I don't drive for free. You might be better suited for a full time position at McDonald's.


While I move on with my masters degree you will be the one working McDonald's with the skills you've learned saving your pennies as an Uber driver


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> While I move on with my masters degree you will be the one working McDonald's with the skills you've learned saving your pennies as an Uber driver


Online basket weaving from the University of Belize I presume. How much in student loan debt have you been able to accumulate thus far? With that masters degree you may qualify for barista director at Starbucks.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Online basket weaving from the University of Belize I presume. How much in student loan debt have you been able to accumulate thus far? With that masters degree you may qualify for barista director at Starbucks.


Not everyone gets student loans but I wouldn't expect someone without an education to know that so I'll give you a pass on that


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> Not everyone gets student loans but I wouldn't expect someone without an education to know that so I'll give you a pass on that


Seems like such a nice kitty cat in your avatar.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength
> 
> Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
> For those who cant hold down a regular job
> ...


Tokyo Rose


----------



## Alex Barnes (Apr 10, 2018)

The instant pay glitch wasn't too much of an issue for me. I have a credit card for a reason, although I never had to use to for the instant pay fiasco. Everything is working now thankfully so whatevs.

Moral of this story, BE FREAKING PREPARED.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

yup it's ridiculous...just shows how people are living from paycheck to paycheck..


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

To be honest uber is kinda an emergency cash outlet for people who are going through tough times financially. I have a problem with these people who are so presumptuous as to speak on the reasons why people are in a financial bind. You have no idea what people are going through. So do us all a favor and keep your idiotic comments about instant payees to yourself. God forbid life throws a curveball at you one day. Hopefully you won't have some arrogant jerk making you feel worse than you probably already do.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring





anteetr said:


> After reading some of the threads on here and other social media about it, I am now convinced that instant pay is the single most exploitative tool that Uber has to allow them to take advantage of people. Paycheck to paycheck is so 2000s. Now people can't go 6 hours without getting paid or they'll starve?!?!??
> 
> Not for anything, but if your ability to plan for known and certain expenses is so poor that you need to use instant pay for your daily fill up you have no business being in business for yourself. You are the reason this job pays used dog food. I bet you made more money at McDonalds and flipping burgers is probably a better career move for you anyway. I hear they're hiring


Orrrr some take the instant pay free to the Go bank and set up an instant transfer to a high yielding savings...just sayin


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

emdeplam said:


> This was a sad glitch, but I think it highlights Uber's strength
> 
> Uber is an opportunity for those with no opportunities
> For those who cant hold down a regular job
> ...


You said it so well!!
It's true, very true..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Okay its about $25o.00 an ounce for some good weed out here. Now that being said If your average driver smokes about a an eighth a day that means that your habit is about $25.00 $30.00 a day. Now if you drive about 8 hours a day you might average around $100.00 a day and maybe have to spend about $20.00 of gas in a day. Now lets not forget the average price of one fast food meal ( a combo) is about $12.00 per meal and if you're really serious about driving then well you might have to get two meals a day, so maybe $24.00 in food alone plus Ooh $24.oo in weed, minus the $25.00 in gas and then your average driver is left with less then a quarter of their earnings for the day. So then you have to pay rent which is about $1200 a month for the average 600 sq ft studio apartment and $120 in car insurance. Wow see you need that instant pay or you cant get wasted so you don't have to deal with the crappy passengers all day.
> 
> So some people need instant pay.
> 
> Now if you have a meth, or coke problem, well then you might be a long haul trucker, and you get paid more and as Bob Saget said in half baked.......


Buy for $800.00 lb.
Redistribute until personal use becomes business expense off profits.
" SIDE HUSTLE"

Create " Down Line" Distributors


----------

